
Online JavaScript Hacking Game. How do you Rank? - BenjaminCoe
https://attachments.me/hirehack/public/computer.html
======
estenh
Fun idea, but your auth is quite broken right now. I keep losing my work; very
frustrating. Also, already lost my work on one challenge from clicking the I/O
button.

I like the cool 80s nostalgia, but it's not super-usable.

------
vjeux
The idea is fun but it's really not user friendly at all. I spent like 10
minutes in order to find out how to edit the examples, save them and run them.

I'm not a vi user so I had trouble knowing how to use :w and :q. Also, what's
up with the big I/O button that does nothing?

~~~
azar1
I on the other hand am a vi user and the fact that :w and :q were the only
commands totally annoyed me. Why even say it's vi?

This is cool, though.

------
lathamcity
It took >5 seconds to respond to my ls command, and then the first time I
typed a challenge name nothing happened. I sat there waiting for something to
happen, and then eventually typed it again (I tried to tab-complete and
highlighted my address bar) and it asked for my authorization, even though I
had just authorized two minutes earlier. That was when I quit.

I would focus on making it more user-friendly before making new challenges.

------
xer0x
Neato! I just wish it worked in Chrome, and that code quality meant something
different than it passes "jslint".

~~~
ricardobeat
Ditto. I lost points for coding in my standard style :( (working in Chrome/Mac
here btw)

------
fridek
Quite fun, but a task like md5 is an obvious "google, copy, paste". Even with
normal editor and without any stability issues (I was asked to "auth" multiple
times) it is a very complex algorithm.

------
dhaivatpandya
Kept having to auth, kind of sucks.

------
geuis
This is throwing js errors in the console in Chrome. Can't save. Doesn't
remember github auth. What the heck is the i/o button supposed to be? All it
does it wipe out whatever I'm working on. Can't save with :w, probably related
to the js errors.

------
FreshCode
How do I get out of INSERT mode? <Esc> doesn't work and Ctrl+O opens a dialog.

~~~
shuzchen
Esc is what does it for me, but the whole deal is so buggy that I'm not
surprised it doesn't work on your end.

------
ricardobeat
They could have offered some real problems instead of standard exhausted
algorithms. I don't feel the least compelled to compete knowing that thousands
of variations of the code are available in 2 clicks.

------
prezjordan
Fun, but a little too tough to navigate for my liking. A SSH session would be
a lot cooler than interacting with my web browser. Not sure how feasible this
is.

------
BenjaminCoe
I'm back from rock climbing and am fixing up some of the issues that were
causing re-authenticating to be necessary, sorry about that.

------
BenjaminCoe
A game I made for a hack off at work. Score is based on code-quality, time,
and the number of challenges you complete.

~~~
idunno246
How's code-quality measured?

~~~
BenjaminCoe
The code is run through JSLint. Not perfect, but it's a game :)

~~~
l4u
is it checking for 4 spaces?

------
vjeux
Congratulations, you've completed all the curent challenges. Don't worry, more
are on their way.

------
rumdz
Saved file, had to re-auth, file got reset

------
jpadilla_
Getting a 404 in Github auth callback

------
ewang1
auth system doesn't work.

